# Method for running a water line for an icemaker



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Michaelpro said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I want to install the ice maker kit in our freezer. Problem is I have no plumbing going to the refrigerator. The run seems easy enough, about 18 feet from the sink to the top of the refrigerator. The ice maker hookup is at the top of the fridge.
> 
> ...


 ok back up...is this house on a slab..no basement??? most ice makers hook up at bottom left of frig


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

ben's plumbing said:


> ok back up...is this house on a slab..no basement???


Sorry. I assume everyone is on a slab which isn't the case haha.

This ice maker is an add on kit. I assume it will hook up at the top where the connections are made, but haven't actually seen it yet.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Michaelpro said:


> Sorry. I assume everyone is on a slab which isn't the case haha.
> 
> This ice maker is an add on kit. I assume it will hook up at the top where the connections are made, but haven't actually seen it yet.


 get the kit and see what is required to install....as far as tubing I use copper but that its always comming from a basement...you could use plastic kits but as you are saying need to protect line under cabinets ok behind stove should not be a big deal either not like its going to get disturbed there ..maybe slip into another pipe in the stove area....


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

I forgot to post the little image I made


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

ben's plumbing said:


> get the kit and see what is required to install....as far as tubing I use copper but that its always comming from a basement...you could use plastic kits but as you are saying need to protect line under cabinets ok behind stove should not be a big deal either not like its going to get disturbed there ..maybe slip into another pipe in the stove area....


Sorry I mistyped there. I am not afraid it will get disturbed under the cabinets. 

Actually the plastic tubing through some PVC wouldn't be a bad idea. It would have great protection just in case something bad happened haha.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Michaelpro said:


> Sorry I mistyped there. I am not afraid it will get disturbed under the cabinets.
> 
> Actually the plastic tubing through some PVC wouldn't be a bad idea. It would have great protection just in case something bad happened haha.


 you got the idea...I thiink you will do just fine...let us know how you make out,,ben:yes:


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

ben's plumbing said:


> you got the idea...I thiink you will do just fine...let us know how you make out,,ben:yes:


It seems most kits come with self piercing saddle valves for water installation. I have flexible aluminum tubing running to my kitchen sink.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do not use a piercing valve even if that's what it comes with. Tap into the main water line under the house and add a ball valve instead. With a piercing valve there's far to much chance of it leaking and plugging up.
Run the line under the house not through the cabinets. 
The very best way is to add a shut off box right in the wall behind the ref.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=14j0km5ku&sigi=1151v09vd&.crumb=cpCLpHoH11V


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Do not use a piercing valve even if that's what it comes with. Tap into the main water line under the house and add a ball valve instead. With a piercing valve there's far to much chance of it leaking and plugging up.
> Run the line under the house not through the cabinets.
> The very best way is to add a shut off box right in the wall behind the ref.
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=14j0km5ku&sigi=1151v09vd&.crumb=cpCLpHoH11V


I really have no way to access the main water line without a lot of heartache. This silly slab foundation and all.


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

Michaelpro said:


> It seems most kits come with self piercing saddle valves for water installation. I have flexible aluminum tubing running to my kitchen sink.


But you must have a valve under the sink. I'm no plumber, but I'd bet you could hook up a tee of some kind before or after the valve, and run your line out of the tee.

The one thing I do know is that the saddle valves are no longer allowed by code, 'cause they tend to leak.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Michaelpro said:


> It seems most kits come with self piercing saddle valves for water installation. I have flexible aluminum tubing running to my kitchen sink.


 as mentioned I really would not use a saddle valve. your code my permit it? just not the best installation...if its not a code violation and you have to use it ...ok.....


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't want to use one either. It seems like a bad idea as well haha. I think something like this would work

What would I get from there to make the connection to the 1/4 inch ice maker line? Installing a shut off valve behind the fridge seems unnecessary as there will be a valve under the sink.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of under the sink.
Not the right fitting shown in that picture.


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

I have 3/8 inch connectors.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Install a tee in the copper section with the proper valves, 1/4 inch copper to the ice maker hookup, leave some loops of copper(like a slinky) behind the refrigerator so you can pull it out for cleaning and service, put the end of the copper in a bucket have someone open the water valve under the sink to make sure there's no dirt in the line, then hook the line up to the ice maker water line, start the ice maker and throw out the first bin of ice, use the second bin full. Do Not Use Saddle Valve and Plastic.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

COLDIRON said:


> Install a tee in the copper section with the proper valves, 1/4 inch copper to the ice maker hookup, leave some loops of copper(like a slinky) behind the refrigerator so you can pull it out for cleaning and service, put the end of the copper in a bucket have someone open the water valve under the sink to make sure there's no dirt in the line, then hook the line up to the ice maker water line, start the ice maker and throw out the first bin of ice, use the second bin full. Do Not Use Saddle Valve and Plastic.


 great directions :yes::yes:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Big box or other supply place should have something like this:








to connect sink and ice maker line to your under sink water supply.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

COLDIRON said:


> Install a tee in the copper section with the proper valves, 1/4 inch copper to the ice maker hookup, leave some loops of copper(like a slinky) behind the refrigerator so you can pull it out for cleaning and service, put the end of the copper in a bucket have someone open the water valve under the sink to make sure there's no dirt in the line, then hook the line up to the ice maker water line, start the ice maker and throw out the first bin of ice, use the second bin full. Do Not Use Saddle Valve and Plastic.





ben's plumbing said:


> great directions :yes::yes:


+1

And to clarify, the diameter of the "slinky" should be about 3 feet, not a 6 inch diameter "slinky".

HRG


----------

